# Help! Trying to chose between bramble berry and wsp



## kirsten1380 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just recently stared to make melt and pour soaps and my first experience has been horrible I bought a life of the party soap base in shea butter from hobby lobby but it was horrible it made my hands sticky after washing with it and wouldnt stop setting before I was able to pour it.

I was going to use bramble berry but I stumbled upon wsp and the free shipping is really nice so which is the best I was wanting to get a goats milk base and a clear so which have the best base and which goat milk bar is better from wsp? Thank you and sorry for how long this is.


Eta. And could someone try to explain the difference between wsp baisc premium detergent free and signature bases?


----------



## new12soap (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, Kirsten, and welcome 

A lot of people like both suppliers, part of it depends where you are located. I personally prefer wsp, I get my orders 1-2 weeks sooner than when I order from BB, and as you said wsp includes the shipping. Both suppliers have very good quality products, but BB has a very slow turnaround time for processing orders and I am on the opposite side of the country so my orders take a week to 10 days in transit even after they ship. If you are on the west side, closer to them, you may have better luck than I do.

eta: I haven't used many MP bases so I can't recommend a particular one over another, but I think whatever you choose you will be MUCH happier with than the stuff you got at the craft store.


----------



## kirsten1380 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you.  
I thank I may try wsp im about half way inbetween them both.


----------



## lagniappe (Nov 24, 2014)

I've only used WSP so I can't comment on BB. I've only had one issue with my orders for over 7 years and it was taken care of immediately. I've tried and used most of their soap bases and have been happy with all of them and especially happy now that I can get them detergent free. All my customers love my soaps. 

Also they are closer to me, so shipping is faster than across the country.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 24, 2014)

Check the shipping costs from BB before you order.  For me, BB shipping to either OH or CO is way too expensive, almost doubles the cost.   Also WSP is fast.   However I had to throw away 2 WSP FO's they were so bad.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 24, 2014)

I use WSP all the time, and I've been really happy with them.  Fast (free!) shipping, good customer service, reasonable prices, and even a rebate program.  The only time I ordered from BB, the quality of the products were really nice, but as other posters mentioned, turnaround time can be slow and shipping costs can add up.  Both are quality suppliers!  One thing I'd mention about WSP is that they have a $40 minimum order, just so you know.


----------



## kirsten1380 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone who responded I ended up going with WSP so now I'm just waiting for my package.


----------



## Aline (Nov 25, 2014)

All the WSP soap bases (even the premium) have either propylene glycol or sodium laureth sulphate, both of which I want to avoid. BB's premium base is my favorite and they will send flat rate if you ask (for me in Hawaii flat rate is the ONLY way to go for heavy items!). I find them quick enough.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 5, 2014)

If you are in the Midwest, Bulk Apothecary also carries the SFIC bases; (same as BB). I'm in Indiana and usually get my orders within 72 hrs and even though there is extra for shipping, price was very reasonable.  I prefer the SFIC bases - no propylene glycol


----------



## FGOriold (Dec 6, 2014)

Brambleberry premium bases are SFIC bases which are available from many suppliers not just them (shipping can be very $$$ based on their far northwest location), but they are usually cheapest on price/lb for the bases. If you are interested in SIFC bases, shop around for other suppliers too.

When deciding on which base to use, it is not just a matter of cost and delivery times to get to you.  Read the ingredient lists to determine what type of base you are purchasing and what type of soap you want to end up with.  Some are detergent bases, others are not and some may have ingredients that you may want to avoid for personal reasons.  In other words, don't just base your purchase on price/shipping time - know what you are purchasing.


----------

